# rip off from WESTERN BEE SUPPLY



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

went to WESTERN BEE SUPPLY site ,, it said $43.50 for 50 deep wax foundation ,, called to order and see what shipping was and when I would get it ,, they sad that WAS NOT THE PRICE and told me a LOT higher price ,, so I guess if they say a price on there site you can expect to pay A LOT MORE when you order ... guess i will order from any place but WESTERN BEE SUPPLY ,, from now on,,,, she said that she will have to up date the site SOME DAY


----------

